# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Et le pire, c'est la guerre

## Grand_Maître_B

La vie d'avocat joueur de jeux vidéos est difficile. Mes 2 passions sont assez étanches entre elles, mais parfois, elles se rencontrent et c'est l'accident.


Tenez, par exemple, je me suis souvent demandé, lors d'une partie de Diablo II, s'il n'était pas contraire à quelques traités de protection des espèces en voie de disparition d'occire à la chaîne des Fetish Shaman ou des Baboon Demon. Dans le secret de mon intimité, j'avoue avoir parfois souhaité devoir vraiment répondre de mes actes d'assassin et de voleur lors d'une partie d'Oblivion ou de Fables. Certaines nuits sans lune, je me réveille en sueur, me demandant pourquoi les Space Marines n'ont-ils pas de droit à la retraite ou hurlant dans l'obscurité pour chasser ces visages de Nord-Coréens tués par centaines, alors que bon, ce sont certes des ennemis, mais bon sang, ils ont des droits aussi. Et j'avoue m'interroger avec angoisse sur la sortie prochaine de C&C Red Alert 3: il y aura-t-il des civils innocents qui seront massacrés au mépris du droit humanitaire le plus élémentaire ?



Et bien, je ne suis plus seul face à ces légitimes angoisses. À l’occasion de la Semaine du désarmement (du 24 au 30 octobre 2008), pro juventute (fondation qui a pour but de protéger les enfants et les jeunes contre les scènes de violence virtuelle inadaptées à leur âge en limitant leur libre accès aux médias de divertissement) et TRIAL, (association suisse contre l’impunité des responsables, des complices ou des instigateurs de génocide, de crimes de guerre, de crimes contre l’humanité et de torture), se penchent sur le respect du droit humanitaire international dans les jeux informatiques et jeux vidéo de guerre.


Ils constatent que _"Nombre de logiciels de loisirs incitent leurs utilisateurs à faire preuve de violence virtuelle. Pourtant, ces logiciels doivent eux aussi respecter certaines règles éthiques. Les jeux de guerre, par exemple, devraient suivre les mêmes normes et valeurs que les vrais conflits armés – soit celles fixées par le droit humanitaire international. Ce dernier condamne les actes de violence inadmissibles et protège la dignité des groupes de personnes particulièrement menacés."_


pro juventute et TRIAL désirent par conséquent _"vérifier les informations selon lesquelles des jeux de guerre virtuels reproduisant des situations proches du réel comportent des scènes qui poussent les joueurs à enfreindre le droit humanitaire international (par ex. exécution de civils ou de prisonniers de guerre en toute impunité). Les deux organisations s’emploient par conséquent à examiner des jeux de guerre au regard de leur compatibilité avec les dispositions universellement reconnues du droit de la guerre. Ce projet entend inciter les joueurs et fabricants à ne pas soustraire leur comportement virtuel aux règles juridiques valables dans le monde réel"_.



Mais ce n'est pas tout. Les 2 organisations ont mis en oeuvre un projet primé. Les jeux sélectionnés sont évalués par des spécialistes du droit humanitaire international, sous supervision scientifique de Marco Sassòli, professeur de droit international public à l’Université de Genève et président de l’Académie de droit international humanitaire et de droits humains.


_"Tous les jeux sont soumis à des règles, de même que les guerres"_ déclare M. Sassòli_. "Si l’on s’amuse à des jeux de guerre virtuels, la moindre des choses est de respecter le droit de la guerre comme règle du jeu. Le président des États-Unis George Bush lui-même s’est fait rappeler à l’ordre par la Cour suprême américaine, qui lui a fait savoir que la guerre contre le terrorisme connaissait elle aussi des règles. Nos amateurs de logiciels de loisirs doivent l’apprendre lors de leurs jeux virtuels si nous ne voulons pas développer une culture de non-droit."_


Bon, ben j'ai plus qu'à mettre en oeuvre mon idée de mod Phoenix Wright pour GTA IV.





Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## bjone

C'est vrai, parceque je me suis posé la question:
Est-ce que des stalkers zombifiés par une attaque psi, agonisants au sol, sont protégés par la convention de genève ?
Non parceque je les finis au ptit flingue ou au schlass.... (économie de munition oblige)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> pro juventute et TRIAL désirent par conséquent [I]"vérifier les informations selon lesquelles des jeux de guerre virtuels reproduisant des situations proches du réel comportent des scènes qui poussent les joueurs à enfreindre le droit humanitaire international (par ex. exécution de civils ou de prisonniers de guerre en toute impunité).


Ça n'a pas toujours été interdit, comptent-ils appliquer ce précepte à tous les jeux sans se préoccuper de l'époque à laquelle il se déroule ?

_Medieval II Total War_, par exemple, encourage le matage de révolte par exécution de civils, ou l'exécution de prisonniers de guerre trop encombrants. Mais ça n'était pas franchement interdit à l'époque, contrairement, par exemple, à l'usage de l'arbalète contre les chrétiens, prohibé par une bulle papale : vont-ils dans ce cas reprocher au jeu de permettre de refaire Azincourt en éliminant un tiers de la noblesse française ou de permettre d'envoyer des arbalétriers contre les Anglais ?

À l'inverse, pour les jeux se passant dans le futur/dans d'autres galaxies, ils vont avoir du mal à arguer du droit humanitaire, à moins d'avoir une machine à voyager dans le temps pour démontrer que la convention de Genève n'a pas été abrogée en 2142...

----------


## atavus

On peut aussi se poser la question avec l'équipe perdante de TF2 qui se voit privé de tout moyen de défense à la fin d'un round.
La suite se passe de commentaire.  :^_^:

----------


## JCLB

> On peut aussi se poser la question avec l'équipe perdante de TF2 qui se voit privé de tout moyen de défense à la fin d'un round.
> La suite se passe de commentaire. ^^


 :^_^: 

Pour les droits humains dans la jeux, on a la solution, les zombies.... :B):

----------


## Say hello

Je me rappelle Alerte Rouge, le camp des Soviet', bah c'était pas le genre de camp à s'emmerder avec les détails éthiques, donc si on fait des victimes collatérales, à moins qu'on perde et que l'ennemi éthique domine, personne va nous faire payer les pots cassés, surtout vu qu'après la défaite ce type de jeu est généralement fini.

Et y'a aussi la cohésion historique, associée à ce que je dis avant (euh.. déjà un point godwin?):
Y'a un demi-siècle, si les "autres" (esquive godwin) n'avait pas perdu, on aurait pas vu un certain célébre procès de crime de guerre/crime contre l'humanité.

Bon je vois pas comment ils comptent agir, mais soit ça sera un truc qui tiendra pas la route, soit ça sera un truc qui flinguera systématiquement les jeux aux quels ça sera appliqués.

Ou alors ils vont se dire "ah mes le mieux c'est de faire payer IRL", et on va voir un nouveau système de DRM, celles qui débitent automatique le montant d'une amende sur le compte bancaire du joueur à chaque "infraction à l'éthique".  ::XD::

----------


## atavus

Plus sérieusement, il y a aussi le cas de DoD source (jeu multijoueur) qui se passe durant la seconde guerre mondiale et qui reprend le même principe que TF2 en fin de round.
Bien que ça dépende des serveurs.
Moi, je vois le coup du disclaimer qui au début du jeu vous précise que celui-ci ne tient pas compte de la convention de génève.

----------


## zurgo

Et soudain, Grand Maître B réalisa qu'il était schizophrène...  ::o: 

Et paf.  ::P:

----------


## Marchemort

Euh... ils ont pas des trucs plus importants à faire ? Du genre contrôler les bases de détention américaines, russes, chinoises et celles de pleins d'autres...

----------


## Nonok

Franchement, y en a qui oublient le principe d'un jeux. Echapper au réel et ne pas se faire chier avec des morales à la con quand je veux décapiter un méchant venu de l'espace intersidéral ou un paysant qui traîne au bord d'une route...

Bientôt il faudra inventer des jeux pacifistes avec des armes au canon orange pour montrer que c'est pas réaliste. Et quand tu tue un ennemi, il s'allonge par terre et crie "aïe bobo" en attendant qu'on l'ammene dans un camp de retention pour prisonniers militaire dernière génération. En fait ça sera une balle au prisonnier avec une MG42 si vous voulez. J'ai hâte de jouer avec les inventeurs d'une telle connerie.

J'ai aussi hâte qu'on applique ce principe ultra intelligent à la télé, et paf, Dark Vador au TPI avec Josephine le petit ange, c'est vrai quoi, la magie est considérée comme un crime contre l'humanité depuis des siècles.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bizarre...
Je doute qu'on ait jamais eu ce genre d'interrogation pour les séries télé ou le cinéma, alors que (pour ne citer que ce genre) il est évident que les jeux vidéo "de guerre" sont directement inspirés des films "de guerre".

----------


## Zevka

> Bizarre...
> Je doute qu'on ait jamais eu ce genre d'interrogation pour les séries télé ou le cinéma, alors que (pour ne citer que ce genre) il est évident que les jeux vidéo "de guerre" sont directement inspirés des films "de guerre".


Bah ouais, c'est tout bonnement ridicule de faire respecter une loi dans un environnement purement virtuel, faut pas déconner. Si certains jeux s'approche du réel, ça reste fictif, donc faut pas pousser. Manquerait plus qu'on puisse plus abattre froidement un ennemi qui vient de se rendre dans Rainbow Six.  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Xenofact

Ils feraient mieux de s'attaquer à la TV avant de m'interdire de jouer a Kingpin !

----------


## gros_bidule

Diable, mais qu'attend _Familles de France_ pour épauler ses hardis compagnons ??

(PS : est-ce que Worms est de la partie ? Non parce que là on trucide violemment : grand-mères, pigeons, vaches, asticots, taupes, furets, ..., et tout ça sans état d'âme !)

----------


## Igloo

Décidément, notre loisir est toujours en première ligne de mire (fufufu) quand il s'agit de controverse. Ah et ils se manifestent maintenant parceque... ?

----------


## Errata

Moi j'y voie surtout une bonne planque pour récolté des subventions et jouer au jeux vidéo tranquillement. Ils sont doué les avocats pour trouver des truc vicieux...

----------


## zabuza

Bha en parlant de Violences, Myamoto dit non !
Mais je suis à la fois pour ce que dit Nintendo ( controle des parents quoi ) et le respect de la convention de genève ;o

"On ne tire pas sur les ptits copains qui se font parachuter merci"

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bizarre...
> Je doute qu'on ait jamais eu ce genre d'interrogation pour les séries télé ou le cinéma, alors que (pour ne citer que ce genre) il est évident que les jeux vidéo "de guerre" sont directement inspirés des films "de guerre".


Et les jeux de stratégie descendent des échecs. Pourtant je doute qu'il leur viendrait à l'idée d'aller voir si les pions d'échec sont bien traités selon la convention de Genève une fois capturés...

----------


## zabuza

> Et les jeux de stratégie descendent des échecs. Pourtant je doute qu'il leur viendrait à l'idée d'aller voir si les pions d'échec sont bien traités selon la convention de Genève une fois capturés...


Pas con du tout ça.
C'est pourtant un acte immoral et injuste, je dirai quelque part qu'il s'agit de la discrimination. En effet, on envoie bien les pions, qui n'ont rien demander à personne se sacrifier pour obtenir une pièce plus importante.

----------


## bjone

> Et les jeux de stratégie descendent des échecs. Pourtant je doute qu'il leur viendrait à l'idée d'aller voir si les pions d'échec sont bien traités selon la convention de Genève une fois capturés...


Vu Battle Chess, non.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Dans le secret de mon intimité, j'avoue avoir parfois souhaité devoir vraiment répondre de mes actes d'assassin et de voleur lors d'une partie d'Oblivion ou de Fables.


J'adorerai lire une telle plaidoierie ^^.

Quant à la news en elle-même, ca me parait franchement ridicule qu'un joueur doive se justifier de ses actes dans un jeu solo. (En multi, c'est différent, mais c'est plus le chat ingame que par les actions de son avatar qu'un joueur peut enfreindre la netiquette et éventuellement la loi)

Et ca me paraîtrait tout aussi ridicule de justifier telle scène dans un jeu (je pense notamment à l'execution du prisonnier par les SAS dans CoD4), on demande pas à un écrivain ou à un réalisateur de justifier ses scènes, mêmes si elles mettent en scène des actes répréhensibles...

En un mot: ridicule...

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Ca s'appellerait pas de la censure tout ça, en fait ? Par ce que bon, dire à quelqu'un comment son œuvre de fiction (fictive, artistique) peut dire ou pas, je trouve ça limite quand même...

----------


## Narushima

Franchement, là c'est n'importe quoi. Un jeu est un jeu, une œuvre de fiction. Et par définition, une œuvre de fiction n'obéit pas aux règles de la réalité.
S'ils veulent éduquer les gens par rapport au droit de la guerre et de la convention de Genève, très bien, mais qu'ils le fassent dans la réalité, là où ils existent.

----------


## Dark Fread

Tous les jours il y a des tarés qui violent, assassinent et massacrent un peu partout dans le monde et y'en a qui s'inquiètent que la convention de Genève est bafouée dans les jeux... 
Ouais bon, c'est con comme argument.

----------


## Trebad

*"il n'y a pas de problème que la violence ne puisse résoudre. Si ça ne marche pas, c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu assez de violence"*
(anonyme?)

----------


## Manu

Ah parce qu'elle est respectée dans la réalité la convention de Genève ? 
Ben ça alors, je m'endormirai (un peu) moins con ce soir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bizarre...
> Je doute qu'on ait jamais eu ce genre d'interrogation pour les séries télé ou le cinéma, alors que (pour ne citer que ce genre) il est évident que les jeux vidéo "de guerre" sont directement inspirés des films "de guerre".


Je ne connais pas un seul flim ou le "gentil" torture, massacre et piétine ses ennemis impunément. Parfois il le fait, mais la morale le rattrape. 
Dans les JVs où on est sensément le héros, c'est permis.

Je suis assez d'accord avec eux, étrangement. Si je voyais mes nièces s'amuser à se torturer "pour de faux" pour jouer, je ne pense pas que je les laisserais faire.

Quelle meilleure structure que le jeu pour enseigner un comportement social (et là, je viens de me prendre 10 points de vieuxconnitude d'un coup) ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je ne connais pas un seul film ou le "gentil" torture, massacre et piétine ses ennemis impunément. Parfois il le fait, mais la morale le rattrape.


Postal. 



(j'ai honte de ce post)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne connais pas un seul flim ou le "gentil" torture, massacre et piétine ses ennemis impunément. Parfois il le fait, mais la morale le rattrape. 
> Dans les JVs où on est sensément le héros, c'est permis.
> 
> Je suis assez d'accord avec eux, étrangement. Si je voyais mes nièces s'amuser à se torturer "pour de faux" pour jouer, je ne pense pas que je les laisserais faire.
> 
> Quelle meilleure structure que le jeu pour enseigner un comportement social (et là, je viens de me prendre 10 points de vieuxconnitude d'un coup) ?


 
Disons que la manière d'amener la séquence importe. La scène  peut amener à réfléchir. Il ne faut pas que la séquence soit froide, trop réaliste et gratuitement violent. 
Quoique je n'ai pas souvenir de scènes de torture dans un jeu vidéo.

----------


## tenshu

Rien que le fait d'en débattre donne au moins partiellement caution à ces "organisations".

Un jeux vidéo est une aventure virtuelle ou la violence y est souvent fantasmé ... tout comme au cinéma, dans la littérature et les arts en général.
Demander d'appliquer des lois dans un JV est une marque d'un conservatisme crasse qui se cache derrière de bonnes intentions.

Je veux être méchant, terrible, abject, fasciste et capitaliste, dans un jeux vidéo, si l'envie m'en prend.
Comme j'ai drôlement envie de voir Bronson, Pacino ou Redford éclater la tronche des méchants à coup de santiag par ce que bordel on déconne pas avec la vengeance.

----------

